# Bella passed her TDI test yesterday!



## Rikki (Apr 7, 2014)

we are on the far left.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations. You can be proud of Bella passing at such a young age. It's a very rewarding thing to do with your dog. Do you know what kind of setting you'd like to work in?


----------



## Rikki (Apr 7, 2014)

Yes, the Veteran's home, our local airpirt and schools.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Bella, this is wonderful.

Thank you for the Therapy work you will be doing.


----------



## Rikki (Apr 7, 2014)

You're welcome. I knew that I wanted to do this with her when I got her as a puppy. Therapy dogs are used in many places. Our own small airport is starting a canine ambassador program to help comfort those afraid to fly. Our local Veteran's home lost their resident therapy dog last summer and Bella's mother and cousin already make visits there. Her father is also a therapy dog. 

There are a lot of opportunities here for therapy dog work in cluding hospitals, nursing homes, schools, college and more.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations !


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Rikki (Apr 7, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Mrs.Newbie (Feb 27, 2010)

What a sweet looking dog. Congrats. I'm sure she will bring lots of joy to everyone she visits!


----------



## Rikki (Apr 7, 2014)

Here she is ready to do therapy dog work at the airport.


----------



## shepherdpal (Oct 8, 2013)

congratulations! Therapy work is a fun things to do with your dog. Pippin and I really enjoy it


----------



## Rikki (Apr 7, 2014)

Thank you! We really are enjoying it.


----------

